# Muslims Kicked Off Plane



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/06326/740425-84.stm

Muslim clerics taken from US Airways flight charge bias
Wednesday, November 22, 2006

By Martiga Lohn, The Associated Press

MINNEAPOLIS -- Six Muslim clerics removed from a US Airways flight yesterday said they were victims of discrimination and called for a boycott of the airline.

The imams were removed from a Minneapolis-to-Phoenix flight Monday night after three of them said their normal evening prayers in the terminal in Minneapolis-St. Paul International Airport before boarding, said Omar Shahin, president of the North American Imams Federation. They were among 150 imams who attended a federation meeting in Minneapolis.

"The police came and took us off the plane in front of all the passengers in a very humiliated way," said Imam Shahin. "I never felt bad in my life like yesterday. It was the worst moment in my life when I see six imams, six leaders in this community, humiliated."

They said they were questioned by police and the FBI, detained in a holding cell with loud music and occasionally surrounded by police dogs.

The Department of Homeland Security's Office for Civil Rights and Civil Liberties said in a letter yesterday that it had opened an investigation.

US Airways Group Inc. issued a statement saying it was interviewing crew members and ground workers to find out more about what happened. "We are always concerned when passengers are inconvenienced and especially concerned when a situation occurs that causes customers to feel their dignity was compromised," the airline said. "We do not tolerate discrimination of any kind."

An airport police report said the flight's captain had already decided he wanted the men off the plane after a passenger passed a flight attendant a note pointing out "Arabic men."









Witnesses said the men prayed in the terminal and made critical comments about the Iraq war, according to the police report, and a US Airways manager said three of the men had only one-way tickets and no checked baggage.

An airport police officer and a federal air marshal agreed that the combination of circumstances was suspicious, and eventually asked the men to leave the airplane, the police report said. "There were a number of things that gave the flight crew pause," airport spokesman Patrick Hogan said.

It wasn't immediately possible to verify whether the passengers who reported suspicious activity witnessed it themselves.

But Imam Shahin and Marwan Sadeddin, another of the imams, strongly denied doing anything out of the ordinary. They entered the aircraft individually, except for Imam Sadeddin, who is blind and needed a guide, Imam Shahin said. Once on the plane, the six did not sit together, he said.

Imam Shahin said no one asked the six to leave until police arrived, when the group complied.

The other passengers on the flight, which was carrying 141 passengers and five crew members, were re-screened for boarding. The plane took off about three hours after the men were removed.

Yesterday, US Airways refused to honor the group's tickets or allow them to buy new ones, saying their payment for Monday's flight had been refunded.

Imam Shahin eventually booked flights on Northwest Airlines -- to Phoenix for five of the imams from the Phoenix-Tempe area and to Los Angeles for the sixth, who is from Bakersfield, Calif.

The five Muslim scholars were greeted at Phoenix's Sky Harbor International Airport by chants of "Allahu Akbar" (God is great) from family and friends.

US Airways spokeswoman Andrea Rader, who came to the airport to see the scholars, said she didn't have much information about what happened in Minneapolis and wasn't prepared to apologize. "I can't say that at this point," she said. "We want to talk to our employees. We want to talk to these customers and let them know we want to do the right thing."

Imam Shahin said his days of praying in airports may be over. "It's terrible, unfortunately," he said. "In America, we have no freedom to practice our faith, to do our faith."

Imam Shahin expressed frustration that -- despite extensive efforts by him and other Muslim leaders since even before the Sept. 11 terrorist attacks -- so many Americans know so little about Islam, which requires prayer five times a day.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

What an angel this emum claimed to be. And so they linked him with alqaeda and terrorists. 
I am glad he is no longer praying in airports.
And hope that he does not go near any airports in the future, for our safety.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

i would wanted his ass off too


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Because he said a prayer before getting on a plane? and because he has feelings on the Iraqi war? WTF? Don't ALL people here have strong feelings on the Iraqi war?
I hope US air gets their asses sued. WTF did this dude do?
Did they find any bombs on him? No. So WTF? And now they won't let him buy a ticket?

Maybe I missed something but where did you read there that they linked him to al qaeda?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I dunno bout you but werent the 9/11 hijackers muslims, paid for one way tickets, and said prayers in the airport terminal before the plane took off.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> Because he said a prayer before getting on a plane? and because he has feelings on the Iraqi war? WTF? Don't ALL people here have strong feelings on the Iraqi war?
> I hope US air gets their asses sued. WTF did this dude do?
> Did they find any bombs on him? No. So WTF? And now they won't let him buy a ticket?
> 
> Maybe I missed something but where did you read there that they linked him to al qaeda?


Would you still support these guys if one or two of them are proven to have deep roots with alqueda and hamas? If not, then all the evidence in the world is useless. Or perhaps another plane with innocent passengers and by standards might convince you.

Where we're from if some one scream gun man, we would haul ass and duck for cover instead of standing tall to beg the question, "Is that an AK or a Colt 45 he's pointing at us?"


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i think the one way ticket/no checked baggage, would surely throw up a few red flags.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> Would you still support these guys if one or two of them are proven to have deep roots with alqueda and hamas? If not, then all the evidence in the world is useless.


Do you have any idea how little sense that makes?

Let's assume everyone is guilty because if they are guilty we wouldn't support them anymore? Let's assume then that you're a serial rapist. Granted we have no reason to believe that you are, but the truth of the matter is that if it turns out you are indeed a serial rapist then none of us would still support you. So, to be on the safe side we're going to use your logic and assume you are one, so hopefully the police show up sometime soon and tear your house apart looking for evidence. Sure they don't have probable cause, but you wouldn't have much of a valid complaint if it turns out you really were raping people would you?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> I dunno bout you but werent the 9/11 hijackers muslims, paid for one way tickets, and said prayers in the airport terminal before the plane took off.


I dunno bout you but aren't the majority of child molesters white males, who had access to children and were in their cars the same day they molested a child?

They should lock you up and cut your penis off dude, you're too much of a risk.
[/quote]

With all due respect, your analogy is obviously not in line with the original incident. A more likely scenario would be that a child care/fun center (Chuck E. Cheese, etc.), which has been targeted by child molesters in the past, be on the look out for white males who come alone. And yes, this happens all the time, as it SHOULD, just like an airport screening for muslim men who check in with 1 way tickets, no luggage, and sit spread out throughout the plane.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> Because he said a prayer before getting on a plane? and because he has feelings on the Iraqi war? WTF? Don't ALL people here have strong feelings on the Iraqi war?
> I hope US air gets their asses sued. WTF did this dude do?
> Did they find any bombs on him? No. So WTF? And now they won't let him buy a ticket?
> 
> Maybe I missed something but where did you read there that they linked him to al qaeda?


BECAUSE THEY'RE ISLAMIC. 
They are the enemy. I won't ride on a plane with one.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Round Head said:


> What an angel this emum claimed to be. And so they linked him with alqaeda and terrorists.
> I am glad he is no longer praying in airports.
> And hope that he does not go near any airports in the future, for our safety.


Let's just ban prayer in airports all together as part of separation of church and airports. Keep prayer out of schools, courhouses and airports !


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

^^^ just islamic prayer, jews, hindus, shintoist, christians, I don't remember any of them flying planes into buildings.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

maddyfish said:


> ^^^ just islamic prayer, jews, hindus, shintoist, christians, I don't remember any of them flying planes into buildings.


Comments like yours make it harder to defend the acceptability of profiling, in spite of its legitimacy


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

maddyfish said:


> Because he said a prayer before getting on a plane? and because he has feelings on the Iraqi war? WTF? Don't ALL people here have strong feelings on the Iraqi war?
> I hope US air gets their asses sued. WTF did this dude do?
> Did they find any bombs on him? No. So WTF? And now they won't let him buy a ticket?
> 
> Maybe I missed something but where did you read there that they linked him to al qaeda?


BECAUSE THEY'RE ISLAMIC. 
They are the enemy. I won't ride on a plane with one.
[/quote]

May I ask you how you know whether or not there is a muslim on your plane ? Do you have some way of accessing every other passenger's background information every time you book a trip via Expedia ?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> BECAUSE THEY'RE ISLAMIC.
> They are the enemy. I won't ride on a plane with one.


And people call Muslims stupid for thinking there is a war against their religion


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

elTwitcho said:


> I dunno bout you but werent the 9/11 hijackers muslims, paid for one way tickets, and said prayers in the airport terminal before the plane took off.


I dunno bout you but aren't the majority of child molesters white males, who had access to children and were in their cars the same day they molested a child?

They should lock you up and cut your penis off dude, you're too much of a risk.
[/quote]
cut my penis off thats uncalled for







I would stop and question a shady middleaged white dude sitting outside of a school in his car just like I would to a bunch of shady looking middle eastern men getting on a plane who fit that profile. Profiling works. Randomly searching a 80 year old grandmother and searching her for explosives etc. while 3 "shady" arabic guys praying to themselves walk by and board the plane just isnt smart. Hard to explain without sounding like a racist and im not.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> I dunno bout you but werent the 9/11 hijackers muslims, paid for one way tickets, and said prayers in the airport terminal before the plane took off.


I dunno bout you but aren't the majority of child molesters white males, who had access to children and were in their cars the same day they molested a child?

They should lock you up and cut your penis off dude, you're too much of a risk.
[/quote]
cut my penis off thats uncalled for







I would stop and question a shady middleaged white dude sitting outside of a school in his car just like I would to a bunch of shady looking middle eastern men getting on a plane who fit that profile. Profiling works. Randomly searching a 80 year old grandmother and searching her for explosives etc. while 3 "shady" arabic guys praying to themselves walk by and board the plane just isnt smart. Hard to explain without sounding like a racist and im not.









[/quote]

Sure it was uncalled for, but that was the analogy. I believe you aren't a child molester, and therefore I drew the parallel in the hopes you might see how ridiculous the notion of profiling muslims is. The truth of the matter is that if you want to go by statistics a white male in your country is much much much more likely to be a child molester than a muslim man is likely to be a terrorist. That's a fact and you can't dispute it.

So tell me then, why you would argue that you should profile one group who you are far less likely to catch the right person, while not profiling and ignoring another group who in all probability have alot more to hide.

And how is an imam shady looking? It's like I said, 9/11 was one incident in the United States out of 10s of millions in which Islamic men boarded airplanes, so why are they shady looking?

The kind of ratio you have of normal Islamic citizens vs terrorists is alot better than most other "profiles", so what gives?

Do you think white people are shady looking too? I certainly hope so, because the unabomber, Timothy McVeigh and the Christian fundamentalists who bomb abortion clinics have performed alot more acts of terrorism in the US than Muslims have.


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> I dunno bout you but werent the 9/11 hijackers muslims, paid for one way tickets, and said prayers in the airport terminal before the plane took off.


Those circumstances would of made me suspicious too...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

elTwitcho said:


> I dunno bout you but werent the 9/11 hijackers muslims, paid for one way tickets, and said prayers in the airport terminal before the plane took off.


I dunno bout you but aren't the majority of child molesters white males, who had access to children and were in their cars the same day they molested a child?

They should lock you up and cut your penis off dude, you're too much of a risk.
[/quote]
cut my penis off thats uncalled for







I would stop and question a shady middleaged white dude sitting outside of a school in his car just like I would to a bunch of shady looking middle eastern men getting on a plane who fit that profile. Profiling works. Randomly searching a 80 year old grandmother and searching her for explosives etc. while 3 "shady" arabic guys praying to themselves walk by and board the plane just isnt smart. Hard to explain without sounding like a racist and im not.









[/quote]

Sure it was uncalled for, but that was the analogy. I believe you aren't a child molester, and therefore I drew the parallel in the hopes you might see how ridiculous the notion of profiling muslims is. The truth of the matter is that if you want to go by statistics a white male in your country is much much much more likely to be a child molester than a muslim man is likely to be a terrorist. That's a fact and you can't dispute it.

So tell me then, why you would argue that you should profile one group who you are far less likely to catch the right person, while not profiling and ignoring another group who in all probability have alot more to hide.

And how is an imam shady looking? It's like I said, 9/11 was one incident in the United States out of 10s of millions in which Islamic men boarded airplanes, so why are they shady looking?

The kind of ratio you have of normal Islamic citizens vs terrorists is alot better than most other "profiles", so what gives?

Do you think white people are shady looking too? I certainly hope so, because the unabomber, Timothy McVeigh and the Christian fundamentalists who bomb abortion clinics have performed alot more acts of terrorism in the US than Muslims have.
[/quote]

its ok..ill understand in about 20 years when my children are muslim at the rate were going


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Would you still support these guys if one or two of them are proven to have deep roots with alqueda and hamas? If not, then all the evidence in the world is useless.


Do you have any idea how little sense that makes?

Let's assume everyone is guilty because if they are guilty we wouldn't support them anymore? Let's assume then that you're a serial rapist. Granted we have no reason to believe that you are, but the truth of the matter is that if it turns out you are indeed a serial rapist then none of us would still support you. So, to be on the safe side we're going to use your logic and assume you are one, so hopefully the police show up sometime soon and tear your house apart looking for evidence. Sure they don't have probable cause, but you wouldn't have much of a valid complaint if it turns out you really were raping people would you?
[/quote]

And you make a lot of sense.
Let's just not assume because your assumptions are invalid.
First of all let me ask you, what constitute an assumption?
Is an assumption something a person would pull out of their ass at a momment's notice or an assumption is an educated guess?

Let's have facts.
The fact is, not all muslims are terrorists.
The fact is, all terrorists are muslims.
The fact is, those guys are linked with terrorists but not mentioned in that artical.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Round Head said:


> Would you still support these guys if one or two of them are proven to have deep roots with alqueda and hamas? If not, then all the evidence in the world is useless.


Do you have any idea how little sense that makes?

Let's assume everyone is guilty because if they are guilty we wouldn't support them anymore? Let's assume then that you're a serial rapist. Granted we have no reason to believe that you are, but the truth of the matter is that if it turns out you are indeed a serial rapist then none of us would still support you. So, to be on the safe side we're going to use your logic and assume you are one, so hopefully the police show up sometime soon and tear your house apart looking for evidence. Sure they don't have probable cause, but you wouldn't have much of a valid complaint if it turns out you really were raping people would you?
[/quote]

And you make a lot of sense.
Let's just not assume because your assumptions are invalid.
First of all let me ask you, what constitute an assumption?
Is an assumption something a person would pull out of their ass at a momment's notice or an assumption is an educated guess?

Let's have facts.
The fact is, not all muslims are terrorists.
The fact is, all terrorists are muslims.
The fact is, those guys are linked with terrorists but not mentioned in that artical.
[/quote]

I agree with 1 and 3..as for 2 the HUGE majority are muslims but you have a few like timothy mcveigh etc. thrown in the mix. I dont even consider them terrorists just wackjobs.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Round Head said:


> I agree with 1 and 3..as for 2 the HUGE majority are muslims but you have a few like timothy mcveigh etc. thrown in the mix. I dont even consider them terrorists just wackjobs.


Why because they are white? terror comes in every color, as does ignorance.
bottom line is these men did nothing illegal and they were not found to have been acting with malace. So how can you all sit there and justify this after the fact when the fact is they did nothing wrong?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Round Head said:


> The fact is, all terrorists are muslims.


Maybe you should look up the definition of what a fact is, because you're so incredibly wrong I tend to think you can't possibly have any idea what the word means. Where the f*ck do you get this sh*t?

Christian Fundamentalists blowing up abortion clinics - Terrorists, not Muslim
Timothy McVeigh blowing up the Oklahoma building - Terrorist, not Muslim
The Irish Republican Army who had a campaign of terrorism in the UK for several decades - Terrorists, not Muslim
Christian Militias in Lebannon who bombed Muslim neighbourhoods repeatedly - Terrorists, not Muslim
The KKK during their campaign of terrorism (killing, shooting, beating, lynching, acts of arson for political purposes constitutes terrorism before you even try and refute it) - Terrorists, not Muslim

Maybe, and this is only a suggestion mind you, but maybe you ought to stick to those subjects which you have at least the slightest inkling of a shred of a clue about.


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Everytime this topic gets brought up it always turn dirty.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

I guess these Muslim clerics scared the hell out of the other passengers and the airline made the decision to not allow them on the airplane for the comfort of the other passengers. The airlines do the same thing to drunks and people who throw temper-tantrums at the ticket counter.

It's a new world after 9/11.


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

It's a crazy world when Americans are scared of a few Middle Eastern people.

I hoped Americans would of had more balls.. ;p


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

xiiutao said:


> It's a crazy world when Americans are scared of a few Middle Eastern people.
> 
> I hoped Americans would of had more balls.. ;p


Im not afraid of Middle Eastern people..I see more of them in a day than some of you see in a year.

Whenever im in a cab..I imagine in my head the doors locking and the driver hitting the gas yelling "allahu akbar!" and driving that bitch into the river.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

sh*t like this is what 9/11 was meant to do, it has broken down the freeoms of this country and instilled fear and made a nation of paranoid people full of hate.. it was used as an excuse to go to iraq which will be a source of terrorist for a long long time to come and has created extremely bad relations with most all mideast nations and the US..

terrorist - 1
us - 0


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> sh*t like this is what 9/11 was meant to do,
> 
> 1-it has broken down the freeoms of this country and
> 
> ...


terrorist - 5
us - 0

I don't really see how the past 5 years could have gone better for Al Qaeda, aside from all that sh*t they got pushed out of Afghanistan to settle in Pakistan where they agreed on a truce with the government that lets them do whatever the hell they want in a country the US can't go into. Well, at least relations with middle eastern countries have gotten so bad you don't have to worry about trying to secure their help in fighting terrorism...

maybe make that 6


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

oo-ella-akbar, and salam alekem


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

joey said:


> oo-ella-akbar, and salam alekem


That's what I'm stressin!!!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> I hope US air gets their asses sued. WTF did this dude do?
> Did they find any bombs on him? No. So WTF? And now they won't let him buy a ticket?
> *Maybe I missed something but where did you read there that they linked him to al qaeda?*


Hamas also. We can rant on about what 911 did as much as we want, but facts are very stubborn things. http://powerlineblog.com/archives/015982.php



> *It doesn't take much Googling, either, to find that Omar Shahin appears to have ties to terrorist-supporting groups*. *On July 13, 2005, Steven Emerson, Executive Director of the Investigative Project on Terrorism, testified before the Senate Banking Committee on investigations into the funding of terrorist groups. His testimony focused, in part, on an Islamic charity called "KindHearts for Charitable Humanitarian Development."*
> 
> There is evidence, however, that KindHearts may possibly be filling the void created by the closure of the Holy Land Foundation (HLF). In early 1994, Hamas leader Musa Abu Marzook, who had given the Holy Land Foundation (HLF) $210,000 in initial funding, decided that the charity would serve as the primary fundraising arm of HAMAS in the US.
> The HLF was in operation until the Treasury Department froze its assets in December 2001. KindHearts was incorporated in Toledo, Ohio in 2002, and is registered in a number of other states, including Oklahoma, Nevada, Indiana, Colorado, while awaiting renewal in Pennsylvania.
> ...


One of the imams led off the Minneapolis plane affiliated with Hamas-linked organization http://www.jihadwatch.org/archives/014119.php



> When the Tsunami disaster struck Muslim families in south East Asia, the students of Arizona Culture Academy answered the call and rushed to help. They emptied their piggy banks, brought their allowances, and lobbied their families to participate. In five days, $8,014.00 was collected and given to the Representative Imam Omar Shahin of the Kind Hearts Organization.
> *About the Kind Hearts Organization: Treasury Freezes Assets of Organization Tied to Hamas * (again thanks to LGF):
> 
> The U.S. Department of the Treasury today blocked pending investigation accounts of KindHearts, an NGO operating out of Toledo, Ohio, to ensure the preservation of its assets pending further investigation.
> ...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> sh*t like this is what 9/11 was meant to do,
> 
> 1-it has broken down the freeoms of this country and
> 
> ...


terrorist - 5
us - 0

I don't really see how the past 5 years could have gone better for Al Qaeda, aside from all that sh*t they got pushed out of Afghanistan to settle in Pakistan where they agreed on a truce with the government that lets them do whatever the hell they want in a country the US can't go into. Well, at least relations with middle eastern countries have gotten so bad you don't have to worry about trying to secure their help in fighting terrorism...

maybe make that 6








[/quote]










i suck at my own math


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

What if is was Borat? lol


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

So if they pegged one of the Imams for having terrorist connections,

http://www.ustreas.gov/press/releases/js4058.htm

http://worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=53057

is anyone still upset about this. Should men with terrorist connections be able to board flights? If the plane had blown up, the airline would have been sued for everything it's worth.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fargo said:


> So if they pegged one of the Imams for having terrorist connections, is anyone still upset about this.


Should the police kick down your door without a warrant or probable cause because there is an off chance they might get lucky and be right?


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Well if somebody walks out into the street waving a gun in the air, wouldn't you think hes going to shoot somebody. People shouldn't be freaked out by a muslim praying at an airport, but after eveything that has happened with 9/11 can you really be dumb enough to be that stereotype person and actually pull out a shawl and pray on the ground!? There's no way that will ever happen again, and it shouldn't!


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Well if somebody walks out into the street waving a gun in the air, wouldn't you think hes going to shoot somebody. People shouldn't be freaked out by a muslim praying at an airport, but after eveything that has happened with 9/11 can you really be dumb enough to be that stereotype person and actually pull out a shawl and pray on the ground!? There's no way that will ever happen again, and it shouldn't!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fargo said:


> can you really be dumb enough to be that stereotype person and actually pull out a shawl and pray on the ground!?


You mean dumb enough to perform the ceremonial rights commanded by your religion? It's not like anyone did this "just because", they *have to* according to their religion.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ok im going to blow the "what if media whistle"

let say they were going to pull these guys off the light no matter what but it just so happens that, hang in there with me i know this is a streatch, these guys are religous clerics so it was time to pray and thats what they did, then they just happend to be time to get arrested for having terrorist ties. two completely unrelated thing happening so the media ties it together to make it seem like they where arrested because people saw them praying before a flight


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Well if somebody walks out into the street waving a gun in the air, wouldn't you think hes going to shoot somebody. People shouldn't be freaked out by a muslim praying at an airport, but after eveything that has happened with 9/11 can you really be dumb enough to be that stereotype person and actually pull out a shawl and pray on the ground!? There's no way that will ever happen again, and it shouldn't!


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Fargo said:


> So if they pegged one of the Imams for having terrorist connections,
> 
> http://www.ustreas.gov/press/releases/js4058.htm
> 
> ...


You see, it doesn't matter.
Even if their own family members were to be blown up to pieces, their mentality remain insane.
"Hate the ones we love and love the ones we hate."


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

elTwitcho said:


> So if they pegged one of the Imams for having terrorist connections, is anyone still upset about this.


Should the police kick down your door without a warrant or probable cause because there is an off chance they might get lucky and be right?
[/quote]
There you go again with these analogies. What do they have to do with terrorists. Terrorism is on a whole different level than child molestors and cops kicking in someones door. Terrorism cant be treated lightly. We learned that the hard way. Im supposed to feel bad because someone is inconvenienced at the airport.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> Well if somebody walks out into the street waving a gun in the air, wouldn't you think hes going to shoot somebody. People shouldn't be freaked out by a muslim praying at an airport, but after eveything that has happened with 9/11 can you really be dumb enough to be that stereotype person and actually pull out a shawl and pray on the ground!? There's no way that will ever happen again, and it shouldn't!


honestly this is the kind of paranoid ignorance that is ruining this country.. i say f-- it let them get on teh plan, you think they would actually get away with doing something? your using the excus of 9/11 to be afraid of what they might do, you should be using the lesson of 9/11 to realise peopl wouldnt let sh*t happen on the plane if anything did start to go down

the mentality used to be 'oh great these nut jpbs are going to highjack the plan and were going to end up landing in africa if we dont sdo anyhtign we wont get hurt', now the mentality is or atleast should be " oh sh*t tehre going to highjack teh plane and crash into a building lets take this nut job out before he can kill us all and others"


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> Well if somebody walks out into the street waving a gun in the air, wouldn't you think hes going to shoot somebody. People shouldn't be freaked out by a muslim praying at an airport, but after eveything that has happened with 9/11 can you really be dumb enough to be that stereotype person and actually pull out a shawl and pray on the ground!? There's no way that will ever happen again, and it shouldn't!


honestly this is the kind of paranoid ignorance that is ruining this country.. i say f-- it let them get on teh plan, you think they would actually get away with doing something? your using the excus of 9/11 to be afraid of what they might do, you should be using the lesson of 9/11 to realise peopl wouldnt let sh*t happen on the plane if anything did start to go down

the mentality used to be 'oh great these nut jpbs are going to highjack the plan and were going to end up landing in africa if we dont sdo anyhtign we wont get hurt', now the mentality is or atleast should be " oh sh*t tehre going to highjack teh plane and crash into a building lets take this nut job out before he can kill us all and others"
[/quote]
yeah because everyone is harrison ford and will take back the plane from a group of crazy terrorists.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

C'mon man, if you touch a stovetop that is red, you will get burned. You learn not to touch red stovetops. You touch a black one and you don't get burned.

If somebody displays everything that reminds them of the terrorists from 9/11, wouldn't you make sure you didnt' get 'burned'?

Why don't you hang out in dark alleyways or in the worst parts of town? Not everybody is a thug or crackhead or thief, right? However, alot of thugs, crackheads, and thieves hang out in dark alleyways and the terrible side of town.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/M/MN_...EMPLATE=DEFAULT

*An airport police report said a US Airways manager said three of the men had one-way tickets and no checked baggage. A passenger told police the men were praying and making critical comments about the war in Iraq. Some of the men also asked for seat belt extensions even though a flight attendant told police she thought they didn't need them.

The police report said the flight's captain had already decided he wanted the men off the plane after the passenger passed him a note pointing out "suspicious Arabic men."*

If I'm the captain of the flight, that's enough for me to throw them off. My passengers' saftey comes first. The same legal authorities who will sue US air for profiling would be suing them for negligence of duty if the plane blew up after three Muslim clerics with no checked baggage had asked for seatbelt extensions.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

SOME of muslims do these things because they are told to/ paid to... not because of their religion... I think the whole thing(discrimination) escalated because a lot of people pictured muslims as a whole as terrorists where in fact there are only few who really are.. A lot of muslims pay the price for what their co-religion did.. Is this right??


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

One of the funniest things I heard after 9/11 was some NFL team saying that they were scared to fly after that. As if 40 something (don't care about football) massive guys are going to be ovepowered! hahaha, If any terrorist hopped on there, he would have probably waited till the next flight to pull anything.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

pottsburg said:


> C'mon man, if you touch a stovetop that is red, you will get burned. You learn not to touch red stovetops. You touch a black one and you don't get burned.
> 
> If somebody displays everything that reminds them of the terrorists from 9/11, wouldn't you make sure you didnt' get 'burned'?
> 
> Why don't you hang out in dark alleyways or in the worst parts of town? Not everybody is a thug or crackhead or thief, right? However, alot of thugs, crackheads, and thieves hang out in dark alleyways and the terrible side of town.


thats exactly what ive been trying to say but couldnt for the past 2 hours...same reason a young white woman walking down the street at night will hold her purse tight when a black guy walks by.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Well if you have to pray so bad, do it in your car or something right before you go into the airport. That's like cleaning your guns and polishing your knives on a first date. You may have to do it, but don't do it in front of the wrong person or people.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> Well if somebody walks out into the street waving a gun in the air, wouldn't you think hes going to shoot somebody. People shouldn't be freaked out by a muslim praying at an airport, but after eveything that has happened with 9/11 can you really be dumb enough to be that stereotype person and actually pull out a shawl and pray on the ground!? There's no way that will ever happen again, and it shouldn't!


honestly this is the kind of paranoid ignorance that is ruining this country.. i say f-- it let them get on teh plan, you think they would actually get away with doing something? your using the excus of 9/11 to be afraid of what they might do, you should be using the lesson of 9/11 to realise peopl wouldnt let sh*t happen on the plane if anything did start to go down

the mentality used to be 'oh great these nut jpbs are going to highjack the plan and were going to end up landing in africa if we dont sdo anyhtign we wont get hurt', now the mentality is or atleast should be " oh sh*t tehre going to highjack teh plane and crash into a building lets take this nut job out before he can kill us all and others"
[/quote]
yeah because everyone is harrison ford and will take back the plane from a group of crazy terrorists.








[/quote]

Oh come on now - do you honestly think that 4 or 5 unarmed passengers will EVER take control of a commercial flight again ? (even if they did somehow sneak in box cutter knives). You don't gotta be Harrison Ford - but I'll bet every commercial flight has at least 10 able bodied men who can wrestle down these nut jobs easily


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Fargo said:


> http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/M/MN_...EMPLATE=DEFAULT
> 
> *An airport police report said a US Airways manager said three of the men had one-way tickets and no checked baggage. A passenger told police the men were praying and making critical comments about the war in Iraq. Some of the men also asked for seat belt extensions even though a flight attendant told police she thought they didn't need them.
> 
> ...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> One of the funniest things I heard after 9/11 was some NFL team saying that they were scared to fly after that. As if 40 something (don't care about football) massive guys are going to be ovepowered! hahaha, If any terrorist hopped on there, he would have probably waited till the next flight to pull anything.


as if an NFL team flys on public flights..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fargo said:


> So if they pegged one of the Imams for having terrorist connections, is anyone still upset about this.


Should the police kick down your door without a warrant or probable cause because there is an off chance they might get lucky and be right?
[/quote]

That's a poor analogy. We're dealing with airline saftey here, not a grad student who struggles to pay his bills. I don't remember white doctoral students in their 30's having a high incidence of terrorist activity. If Muslims, after 911, are praying to Allah at the gate, they can bet they're going to be profiled. Until they openly wage war on the enemies of their religion and weed them out from within, that's the cold hard truth. The guy Omar has been exposed anyway. The security people have an incredibly difficult job balancing civil liberties and the saftey of passengers. They erred on the side of saftey and exposed the fact that those with terrorist connections are allowed to roam the airports of America. That should be a wake up call in and of itself.
[/quote]

It's a fine analogy. You're more likely to be involved in criminal activity within your home than a random Muslim is likely to be a terrorist, so why should you have civil liberties but other people shouldn't?

If you want to live in an openly racist country which uses words like "equality" and "liberty" because they sound catchy but don't really mean anything then that's your perogative and I can't really disagree with it. But don't delude yourself into thinking those words actually mean anything if nobody is going to stand up for them.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

So. they pulled them off the plane. Because they were aribic. THEN after digging DEEEEP they find that one of the guys is a member of an orginaztion that has potential ties to al Queida. Yet the fact remains they found no evidence that these guys were going to do anything illegal. 
And when found innocent of any wrong doing they still refused to sell them tickets.

That is all that matters in this topic. Not the what ifs and 9/11 or any of that other sh*t you guys want to try to spin into this topic to make these guys out to be terrorists. The fact remains that they as individuals did no wrong. Exercized their right of religion as gaurenteed to us in the US constitution. And borded a plane after going thru all the security checks.

So given the ACTUAL information that the airline had at the time they were pulled off the plane how can you justify this discrimination?
Ok they got pulled off the plane. Sure fine. They got questioned and searched and harrassed. OK fine. 
But they were refused service after going thru all of this and being found innocent of any wrong doing. Were there charges filed? no. 
Do we still live in America? Do we not have an established justice system?
Or do we just toss our rights that aside whenever we feel like it so that we can waive the anti-terrosim flag whenever we chose?

What if they were terroists? What do you think they were gonna do pray until the plane fell out of the sky? Hijack the plane with a plastic fork?
Give me a f*cking break.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> One of the funniest things I heard after 9/11 was some NFL team saying that they were scared to fly after that. As if 40 something (don't care about football) massive guys are going to be ovepowered! hahaha, If any terrorist hopped on there, he would have probably waited till the next flight to pull anything.


as if an NFL team flys on public flights..
[/quote]

I think they may. My dad was on a Flight out of Orlando and the entire Orlando Magic was on it. I know it's NBA but still.

All you need to have are plastic guns, or sh*t, just pull out a bag of pepper and say it's a bomb or biological sh*t that will kill eveybody if it is opened.Even if you think you are tough, you are in an airplane. It won't exactly stop and pull off the road. Anothering thing- even if their are ten guys they won't all be able to see/talk to each other and know what is going on. I know the whole "lets roll" story from 9/11, but they still went down. Are you tough enough and brave enough to risk eveybodies life on the airplane to take somebody out?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> So. they pulled them off the plane. Because they were aribic. THEN after digging DEEEEP they find that one of the guys is a member of an orginaztion that has potential ties to al Queida. Yet the fact remains they found no evidence that these guys were going to do anything illegal.
> And when found innocent of any wrong doing they still refused to sell them tickets.
> 
> That is all that matters in this topic. Not the what ifs and 9/11 or any of that other sh*t you guys want to try to spin into this topic to make these guys out to be terrorists. The fact remains that they as individuals did no wrong. Exercized their right of religion as gaurenteed to us in the US constitution. And borded a plane after going thru all the security checks.
> ...


no they pulled them off the plane because they had one way ticets and no checked baggage


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> Well if somebody walks out into the street waving a gun in the air, wouldn't you think hes going to shoot somebody. People shouldn't be freaked out by a muslim praying at an airport, but after eveything that has happened with 9/11 can you really be dumb enough to be that stereotype person and actually pull out a shawl and pray on the ground!? There's no way that will ever happen again, and it shouldn't!


honestly this is the kind of paranoid ignorance that is ruining this country.. i say f-- it let them get on teh plan, you think they would actually get away with doing something? your using the excus of 9/11 to be afraid of what they might do, you should be using the lesson of 9/11 to realise peopl wouldnt let sh*t happen on the plane if anything did start to go down

the mentality used to be 'oh great these nut jpbs are going to highjack the plan and were going to end up landing in africa if we dont sdo anyhtign we wont get hurt', now the mentality is or atleast should be " oh sh*t tehre going to highjack teh plane and crash into a building lets take this nut job out before he can kill us all and others"
[/quote]
yeah because everyone is harrison ford and will take back the plane from a group of crazy terrorists.








[/quote]

Oh come on now - do you honestly think that 4 or 5 unarmed passengers will EVER take control of a commercial flight again ? (even if they did somehow sneak in box cutter knives). You don't gotta be Harrison Ford - but I'll bet every commercial flight has at least 10 able bodied men who can wrestle down these nut jobs easily
[/quote]
the average person doesnt want to fight/cant fight and doesnt like violence etc. These terrorist will lie their asses off too if their smart and threaten to blow up the plane if the passengers move etc. and in the heat of the moment you dont know whats possible..So only after 9/11 we have able bodied men on board what about before? They did try and take over that one plane and look what happened to that..either way allah is happy with the result.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Okay, would you let Michael Jackson babysit your kids?

Didn't think so.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

On a side note, I bet if they WERE actually hijackers, they sure as hell woudln't be praying at the airport and do everything to seem normal.

Here is a photo of 9/11 hijacker Mohammed Atta walking throught the gate, looks like a regular business traveler to me:












RockinTimbz said:


> the average person doesnt want to fight/cant fight and doesnt like violence etc. These terrorist will lie their asses off too if their smart and threaten to blow up the plane if the passengers move etc. and in the heat of the moment you dont know whats possible..So only after 9/11 we have able bodied men on board what about before? They did try and take over that one plane and look what happened to that..either way allah is happy with the result.


So the average person prefers to burn in a plane when flown into a skyscraper ? On 9/11, hijackers were able to hoax the passengers into believing they had a bomb on board. It won't work again.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> So. they pulled them off the plane. Because they were aribic. THEN after digging DEEEEP they find that one of the guys is a member of an orginaztion that has *potential ties * to al Queida. Yet the fact remains they found no evidence that these guys were going to do anything illegal.
> And when found innocent of any wrong doing they still refused to sell them tickets.


Actually the ties to Hamas and other Suni connected terrorist organizations seem pretty concrete if you follow the money.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> One of the funniest things I heard after 9/11 was some NFL team saying that they were scared to fly after that. As if 40 something (don't care about football) massive guys are going to be ovepowered! hahaha, If any terrorist hopped on there, he would have probably waited till the next flight to pull anything.


as if an NFL team flys on public flights..
[/quote]

I think they may. My dad was on a Flight out of Orlando and the entire Orlando Magic was on it. I know it's NBA but still.

All you need to have are plastic guns, or sh*t, just pull out a bag of pepper and say it's a bomb or biological sh*t that will kill eveybody if it is opened.Even if you think you are tough, you are in an airplane. It won't exactly stop and pull off the road. Anothering thing- even if their are ten guys they won't all be able to see/talk to each other and know what is going on. I know the whole "lets roll" story from 9/11, but they still went down. Are you tough enough and brave enough to risk eveybodies life on the airplane to take somebody out?
[/quote]

dude al quada owns you..

you own stock in fear.

if im a plane and my options are die in a crash or die fighing back to prevent a crash i will not be sitting there waiting to die


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

elTwitcho said:


> So if they pegged one of the Imams for having terrorist connections, is anyone still upset about this.


Should the police kick down your door without a warrant or probable cause because there is an off chance they might get lucky and be right?
[/quote]

That's a poor analogy. We're dealing with airline saftey here, not a grad student who struggles to pay his bills. I don't remember white doctoral students in their 30's having a high incidence of terrorist activity. If Muslims, after 911, are praying to Allah at the gate, they can bet they're going to be profiled. Until they openly wage war on the enemies of their religion and weed them out from within, that's the cold hard truth. The guy Omar has been exposed anyway. The security people have an incredibly difficult job balancing civil liberties and the saftey of passengers. They erred on the side of saftey and exposed the fact that those with terrorist connections are allowed to roam the airports of America. That should be a wake up call in and of itself.
[/quote]

It's a fine analogy. You're more likely to be involved in criminal activity within your home than a random Muslim is likely to be a terrorist, so why should you have civil liberties but other people shouldn't?

If you want to live in an openly racist country which uses words like "equality" and "liberty" because they sound catchy but don't really mean anything then that's your perogative and I can't really disagree with it. But don't delude yourself into thinking those words actually mean anything if nobody is going to stand up for them.
[/quote]
Im commiting a crime right now in my home..im holding down a stash of fireworks(in nyc) but what does it have to do with terrorism. 2 Airplanes hitting and knocking down 2 buildings and killing 1000's of people affects me more than what myself or some other jerkoff does illegaly in his home.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> Well if somebody walks out into the street waving a gun in the air, wouldn't you think hes going to shoot somebody. People shouldn't be freaked out by a muslim praying at an airport, but after eveything that has happened with 9/11 can you really be dumb enough to be that stereotype person and actually pull out a shawl and pray on the ground!? There's no way that will ever happen again, and it shouldn't!


honestly this is the kind of paranoid ignorance that is ruining this country.. i say f-- it let them get on teh plan, you think they would actually get away with doing something? your using the excus of 9/11 to be afraid of what they might do, you should be using the lesson of 9/11 to realise peopl wouldnt let sh*t happen on the plane if anything did start to go down

the mentality used to be 'oh great these nut jpbs are going to highjack the plan and were going to end up landing in africa if we dont sdo anyhtign we wont get hurt', now the mentality is or atleast should be " oh sh*t tehre going to highjack teh plane and crash into a building lets take this nut job out before he can kill us all and others"
[/quote]
yeah because everyone is harrison ford and will take back the plane from a group of crazy terrorists.








[/quote]

Oh come on now - do you honestly think that 4 or 5 unarmed passengers will EVER take control of a commercial flight again ? (even if they did somehow sneak in box cutter knives). You don't gotta be Harrison Ford - but I'll bet every commercial flight has at least 10 able bodied men who can wrestle down these nut jobs easily
[/quote]
the average person doesnt want to fight/cant fight and doesnt like violence etc. These terrorist will lie their asses off too if their smart and threaten to blow up the plane if the passengers move etc. and in the heat of the moment you dont know whats possible..So only after 9/11 we have able bodied men on board what about before? They did try and take over that one plane and look what happened to that..either way allah is happy with the result.
[/quote]
they got into the cockpit do you actually think there would be a possibility of them getting into the cockpuit again?

its been proven a dozen times thta passengers wont take sh*t for other passengers on plans, the crazy guy that wasnt on his meds and stormed the c*ck pit then ran on therun way and and got shot? any of you pussie ******* remember that one.. or the other incidents when teh passenger s tied up other passengers that were acting un ruly..

"wah were not going to risk our precous lives to fight against crazy people we want to just sit in our seat and be afraid" ..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> Well if somebody walks out into the street waving a gun in the air, wouldn't you think hes going to shoot somebody. People shouldn't be freaked out by a muslim praying at an airport, but after eveything that has happened with 9/11 can you really be dumb enough to be that stereotype person and actually pull out a shawl and pray on the ground!? There's no way that will ever happen again, and it shouldn't!


honestly this is the kind of paranoid ignorance that is ruining this country.. i say f-- it let them get on teh plan, you think they would actually get away with doing something? your using the excus of 9/11 to be afraid of what they might do, you should be using the lesson of 9/11 to realise peopl wouldnt let sh*t happen on the plane if anything did start to go down

the mentality used to be 'oh great these nut jpbs are going to highjack the plan and were going to end up landing in africa if we dont sdo anyhtign we wont get hurt', now the mentality is or atleast should be " oh sh*t tehre going to highjack teh plane and crash into a building lets take this nut job out before he can kill us all and others"
[/quote]
yeah because everyone is harrison ford and will take back the plane from a group of crazy terrorists.








[/quote]

Oh come on now - do you honestly think that 4 or 5 unarmed passengers will EVER take control of a commercial flight again ? (even if they did somehow sneak in box cutter knives). You don't gotta be Harrison Ford - but I'll bet every commercial flight has at least 10 able bodied men who can wrestle down these nut jobs easily
[/quote]
the average person doesnt want to fight/cant fight and doesnt like violence etc. These terrorist will lie their asses off too if their smart and threaten to blow up the plane if the passengers move etc. and in the heat of the moment you dont know whats possible..So only after 9/11 we have able bodied men on board what about before? They did try and take over that one plane and look what happened to that..either way allah is happy with the result.
[/quote]
they got into the cockpit do you actually think there would be a possibility of them getting into the cockpuit again?

its been proven a dozen times thta passengers wont take sh*t for other passengers on plans, the crazy guy that wasnt on his meds and stormed the c*ck pit then ran on therun way and and got shot? any of you pussie ******* remember that one.. or the other incidents when teh passenger s tied up other passengers that were acting un ruly..

"wah were not going to risk our precous lives to fight against crazy people we want to just sit in our seat and be afraid" ..
[/quote]
Maybe they wont use planes ever again and drive a bus full of senior citizens into the lobby of the empire state building..







you never know


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> Maybe they wont use planes ever again and drive a bus full of senior citizens into the lobby of the empire state building..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and whats wrong with that?

seniors have acomplished all there going to acomplish and atleast they would actualy be recognised for dying in a firery wreck then passing in an old folks home and bus crashing into the lobby of the empire states building wouldnt casue much damage, i dont even think a bus would be able to penetrate the outside wall of the entrance..


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

God, the worst would be if they bombed a movie theater on open night, or a football game. Imagine how strict it would be to go to AMC or the stadium!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

pottsburg said:


> Okay, would you let Michael Jackson babysit your kids?
> 
> Didn't think so.


Dude whos ass are you pulling your comments out of?
most of what you've replied is totally illrelavant and has no conection with the facts of this topic. All your doing is making far streched comparisons based on ignorance, speculation and bigotry.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> God, the worst would be if they bombed a movie theater on open night, or a football game. Imagine how strict it would be to go to AMC or the stadium!


I'm most worried about sports events, where there's many more people than there are on a plane.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

stop worring people..

f*cking idiots..

this is exactly what terrorist want to you to do and the media wants you to do and the govt. want s you to do..

the terrorist dont have to pull off another attack because it already has you idiots in fear. .

the media has you all glued to the news to find out what to be afraid of, they bring up the most far reach connection to 9/11 just to get your attention and keep you in fear so you watch tehre stupid broadcast and there sponsors make money..

the govt wants you to be afraid so they can pass bull sh*t legislation and cut back our rights and increase there control..


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> Okay, would you let Michael Jackson babysit your kids?
> 
> Didn't think so.


Dude whos ass are you pulling your comments out of?
most of what you've replied is totally illrelavant and has no conection with the facts of this topic. All your doing is making far streched comparisons based on ignorance, speculation and bigotry.
[/quote]

I'm sorry you're wrong. The analogy about the stove is perfect. You learn from experience. If that is a negative experience that included a group of people, then you would form a bias- or what others call a stereotype. Better safe than sorry, especially when you have a 100+ peoples lives at stake!

And I almost didn't throw in the M Jackson thing because it's far fetched, but still- he wasn't guilty of being a child molester, right? Would you be okay if OJ had dated your daughter? He was proven innocent! Sorry that people are siding with safety than taking a chance- maybe you play Russian Roulette? I mean, it's a 1 in 6 chance!

I thought you would have thrown them off the plane, Nismo?


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

it cant be helped if people start to worry... 
worry for their lives and for their relatives' and such...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> I thought you would have thrown them off the plane, Nismo?


i clearly said i would let them get on and if they pulled any funny business they would be taken care of.

i also justiefed the reason for them being pulled off, they fit the profile of flying with no checked bags and one way cash tickets..


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

I know what you're saying, but wouldn't you err on the side of safety when lives could be in danger? I know I hate terrorists and the chance of them ever messing with us again, but really- don't pray in an airport, it's seriously like waving a gun around and saying "it's not loaded" they are displaying an innocent act that has been associated with something awful. Yes it may be wrong that it ended up that way but sh*t, what if you saw a drunk pilot stumbling around the airport...you'd think twice if he had your airlines badge on!

They should have known better than to pray in an airport, plain and simple. ESPECIALLY knowing how intollerant they are of our religion- they think they can display theirs in front of us in the same atmosphere that people were killed?

Okay, one way tickets in cash and no baggage, case closed as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> I know what you're saying, but wouldn't you err on the side of safety when lives could be in danger? I know I hate terrorists and the chance of them ever messing with us again, but really- don't pray in an airport, it's seriously like waving a gun around and saying "it's not loaded" they are displaying an innocent act that has been associated with something awful. Yes it may be wrong that it ended up that way but sh*t, what if you saw a drunk pilot stumbling around the airport...you'd think twice if he had your airlines badge on!
> 
> They should have known better than to pray in an airport, plain and simple. ESPECIALLY knowing how intollerant they are of our religion- they think they can display theirs in front of us in the same atmosphere that people were killed?
> 
> Okay, one way tickets in cash and no baggage, case closed as far as I'm concerned.


dude once again you use this stupid analogy of praying being like waiving a gun around..

people have the freedom of religon, ive been in the airport and seen orthodox jews pray but since there not muslim no one cares..

people in this country have religous freedom get over it, you cant point fingers every time someone excercises there right to practice there religon..

you really come off as an ignoratnt bigot with these posts..

obviously you dont know what im saying so stop trygin this agree to to disagree sh*t.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

pottsburg said:


> I'm sorry you're wrong. The analogy about the stove is perfect. You learn from experience. If that is a negative experience that included a group of people, then you would form a bias- or what others call a stereotype. Better safe than sorry, especially when you have a 100+ peoples lives at stake!
> 
> And I almost didn't throw in the M Jackson thing because it's far fetched, but still- he wasn't guilty of being a child molester, right? Would you be okay if OJ had dated your daughter? He was proven innocent! Sorry that people are siding with safety than taking a chance- maybe you play Russian Roulette? I mean, it's a 1 in 6 chance!
> 
> I thought you would have thrown them off the plane, Nismo?


Nope I'm not. See because your examples are of specific people and what they had been accused of and you are applying it the the whole of the muslum religion. Thats where your comparisons fall apart.
Would I let my daughter date OJ? No because there is too much contrioversy around that specific person. Now if your asking would I let my daughter date a black man that is a totally different question and would be more in line with what you are saying. If I said no simply because of the color of his skin that would make me a raceist. 
Would I let MJ babysit my kids? of course not. he's a weird mother f*cker and again too much controversy and accusations around that SPECIFIC person.

Russian roulette? Are you saying that 1 in 6 muslums are terroists? 
At any rate your not taking into consideration the fact that they were continued to be discriminated aganst even tho they were found to be innocent of any wrong doing. So basically what you are saying is that its ok to discriminate aganst them simply because they are muslums. And frankly that is bigotry. I didn't think you were like that Potts. thats quite dissapointing.

And then you go on to compare praying to waving a gun. come on dude. you are relly streaching to make point that you simply cannot justify.

at any rate I am done debating with you on this subject. you really dont have a valid point of view worth argueing with.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> Better safe than sorry, especially when you have a 100+ peoples lives at stake!


Greater men than either of us have thought otherwise

"Those who would trade liberty for safety deserve neither" (paraphrased)


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I think this thread shows that terrorist won..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> I think this thread shows that terrorist won..


Yeah, we came to that conlusion somewhere near page 2, I believe..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh well..not gonna lose any sleep over it







seeya later


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

This is absurd. Fact 1: A certain segment of Islam has forced airport security to leap through a million hurdles. Americans are not the cause of this; a faction of Islam is.

Fact 2; A pilot is responsible for the lives of his passengers. He must err on the side of saftey. This has nothing to do with perfect civil liberties; it has to do with the saftey of airline passengers.

Radical Jews, Christians, Hindus, and Buddhists are not blowing up airplanes. If they do, we can start profiling them.

Neither Ben Franklin, George Washington, nor Thomas Jefferson - for all their talk of liberty - would have let them on the plane. Washington had deserters shot in his own army, and I'm sure he would have been careful of any British guy who wanted to join his boat in crossing the Delaware.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

hahahahahaha why dont you ask the troops in iraq what they think because i think that THEIR OPINION IS THE ONLY f*cking ONE THAT COUNTS. unless by other circuimstances you were linked with some of the terriorist bombing that went on with our sh*t. f*ck THEM i have a brother in iraq an i will support him and everything he stands for so you can all have you petty little arguments.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Islam is terror therefore all muslims are terrorists.
Race has nothing to do with it. Its all about the evil religion. 
Which religion can routinely make a father kill his own daughter for the sake of there teachings?
Which religion gives you only 2 choices; convert or die?
Which religion preaches, if you're not with allah, you are against allah?

These values are suppose to be the liberal's most opposite views but it seems that their hatred for Bush makes them blind, deaf, and dumb.
I am sure if a democrat president was to go to war agains islam, we wouldn't even have this discussion.

Then again I'm only a 4th grader so what do I know.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Fargo said:


> This is absurd. Fact 1: A certain segment of Islam has forced airport security to leap through a million hurdles. Americans are not the cause of this; a faction of Islam is.
> 
> Fact 2; A pilot is responsible for the lives of his passengers. He must err on the side of saftey. This has nothing to do with perfect civil liberties; it has to do with the saftey of airline passengers.
> 
> ...


I just can't understand why people don't 'get' this utter simplicity. Good post Fargo.

I guess political correctness has completely done it's job with many folks out there. Sad. Either it is hatred for American security, America in general, the president, (lol) or we have some wayy to touchy-feely tofu eaters over here.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> This is absurd. Fact 1: A certain segment of Islam has forced airport security to leap through a million hurdles. Americans are not the cause of this; a faction of Islam is.
> 
> Fact 2; A pilot is responsible for the lives of his passengers. He must err on the side of saftey. This has nothing to do with perfect civil liberties; it has to do with the saftey of airline passengers.
> 
> ...


I just can't understand why people don't 'get' this utter simplicity. Good post Fargo.

I guess political correctness has completely done it's job with many folks out there. Sad. Either it is hatred for American security, America in general, the president, (lol) or we have some wayy to touchy-feely tofu eaters over here.
[/quote]

Here's a reaction fromthe Council on American Islamic Relations.



> At a Capitol Hill news conference, CAIR Executive Director Nihad Awad said today that security concerns are of "paramount importance," but that the incident in Minnesota was apparently triggered by prejudice and ignorance, not by real evidence of a threat to passenger safety:
> 
> "CAIR is receiving more reports of 'flying while Muslim' and racial profiling incidents from members of the Islamic community nationwide. We therefore call for congressional hearings to deal with the issue of racial, religious and ethnic profiling in our nation's airports.
> 
> ...


If they spent as much time seeking worldwide condemnation of radical Jihad as they did attacking America's quest for security, maybe something constructive would get done.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I look at it like this..
IF the pilot thought they were a threat, pfff, let him do as he feels fit.

If they are clean, they can catch the next flight out.. no big deal.

If some pilot thought I was a threat, I'll sit and wait for the next ride, not act like a whiny school girl. I think other people's safety and well being are more important than my right to look suspicious any time i feel like it.



> If they spent as much time seeking worldwide condemnation of radical Jihad as they did attacking America's quest for security, maybe something constructive would get done.


Don't hold your breath waiting for that to happen... America's security, as this thread clearly shows, is condemned, rather than radical jihad.
The reason for most people condemning this, is because they think
America is the cause of radical jihad--quite a popular deception

There are 1.2 billion Muslims in the world. 15% are radicals. I'm not great at math, but there are lots of radicals, according to that assumption. 
True, there are way more peacful Muslims than radical. But I think the peaceful Muslims should understand that their counterparts made life a bit shady for them in America, and should accept the inconvienience with acknowledgement and understanding.

That would be a peaceful approach to the situation


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Thats some fucked up sh*t...i dont even want to get invovled in the arguement but all i got to say is that the US is wayyyyyy to parinoid. I would tell the world i got arrested just for being arabic too if it happened to me...


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> This is absurd. Fact 1: A certain segment of Islam has forced airport security to leap through a million hurdles. Americans are not the cause of this; a faction of Islam is.
> 
> Fact 2; A pilot is responsible for the lives of his passengers. He must err on the side of saftey. This has nothing to do with perfect civil liberties; it has to do with the saftey of airline passengers.
> 
> ...


I just can't understand why people don't 'get' this utter simplicity. Good post Fargo.

I guess political correctness has completely done it's job with many folks out there. Sad. Either it is hatred for American security, America in general, the president, (lol) or we have some wayy to touchy-feely tofu eaters over here.
[/quote]
i agree with bolth of you


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

First off these muslims did not help matters by, behaving strangely, praying loudly, asking for seatbelt extensions and putting them under their seats, and switching their seats, just as the 9/11 hijackers did.(minus the seatbelt extensions) If Roman cathlic bishops attacked the USA on 9/11 and then differnt roman cathic bishops started praying and acting stangely I think they would have been kicked off as well. United airlines did thr RIGHT thing.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

ya if only they faught us in iraq instead of trying to bomb us here we could finish this easily. but that wont happen for every one of them that gets kill some bystander will get sympathetic to their cause and join its a never ending battle. i honestly think we just need to actually use our military might and finish this sh*t once and for all. This is the new vietnam we have the means to win it but the damn people in washington that think it is a good idea to drag it on. Why you might ask BECAUSE WAR MAKES MONEY yes i know i am going to get a reply that says bush spent a lot more money on it than he should have but think of all the troops to hire all the extra sh*t that goes into it. I mean war got us out of the great depression.......hmmmm if i recall correctly it did the same to germany


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Omnius said:


> First off these muslims did not help matters by, behaving strangely, praying loudly, asking for seatbelt extensions and putting them under their seats, and switching their seats, just as the 9/11 hijackers did.(minus the seatbelt extensions) If Roman cathlic bishops attacked the USA on 9/11 and then differnt roman cathic bishops started praying and acting stangely I think they would have been kicked off as well. United airlines did thr RIGHT thing.


Whats wrong with praying loudly? Whenever im at an airport i see groups of people praying for a safe flight and stuff. Loud enought for everyone to hear. The only difference is that these guys arent praying in english and arent white.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Ok heres an analogy Lets say I am a devout christian, just recentally some christian fanatics blew up several Muslim schools, now lets just say I happen to be at a school and start praying loudly and carrying a large bag, would it be wrong for the staff to kick me out as I was actin suspsciously and filling the profile of the previous terrorists, after all they safety of those children is their job yes? Its basically a damned if you and damned if you don't.

My point is these people played on American fears and it did not help matteres that they were indeed linked to terrorists. They should know better and be more respectful and tolerant of others.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Round Head said:


> Islam is terror therefore all muslims are terrorists.
> Race has nothing to do with it. Its all about the evil religion.
> Which religion can routinely make a father kill his own daughter for the sake of there teachings?
> Which religion gives you only 2 choices; convert or die?
> ...


Thanks for answering your own question








For god's (but especially your own) sake, read a f*cking book for a change. It would give you at least a shred of credibility, and a hint of inteligence...
You say all muslims are terrorists, because some factions within Islam preach violent jihad. Isn't that the same as saying all Americans are islamophobic GI Joe ******** because a few misconducted badly in Iraq? Isn't that the same as saying that all Christians are backward pedophiles that rather spread AIDS than allow condom usage, because some within the religion do so? If not, please explain to me why this hypocrisy would stand.
You say all muslims are terrorists, because they are followers of islam, which in your view is synonymous to terrorism (if it doesn't, also learn to write!) How many muslims do you encounter every day? Must be none, because if you did, they would try to kill you, wouldn't they (according to your crooked logic). If it's not none, how come you're not lying in an alleyway with a slit throat? Or featuring as the star in yet another decaptiation video? And how would you explain the fact that I'm still alive, despite the fact that I share my hometown with tens of thousands of terrorists (ie. muslims: your words) - I mean, if every muslim is a terrorist, wouldn't it be improbable, no, in fact impossible to live in a city where terrorist activity has never ever taken place?
In fact, do you have any shred of evidence that at least in some way supports your islamophobic hatebreeding? I mean, the least one could expect from someone making such bold statements is that (s)he at least knows what the hell (s)he is talking about (or do you just hop the populist Fox News bandwagon, like so many of your utterly ignorant fellow countrymen and Westeners, people that are in fact as much a danger to global stability and relations as Al Qaeda and their f'ed up sympathisers).

Again, educate yourself before spewing out such utter and total bullshit. Unless of course you in some weird way enjoy making yourself look like an ignorant ass in plain public (but whatever tickles your fancy, hombre







)

But like Twitch said earlier in this topic, if this is the way you want the country to be run, if this is the kind of paranoid, rascist society you want to live in, if this kind of backstabbing mentality is what you favour, be my guest. As long as its just you and your conspecifics that pay the price for it, I'm all for it!


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

I am not getting involved in this, really confusing


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fargo said:


> This is absurd. Fact 1: A certain segment of Islam has forced airport security to leap through a million hurdles. Americans are not the cause of this; a faction of Islam is.
> 
> Fact 2; A pilot is responsible for the lives of his passengers. He must err on the side of saftey. This has nothing to do with perfect civil liberties; it has to do with the saftey of airline passengers.
> 
> ...










That is a very astute analogy, as much as I often agree with Twitch. I think Fargo's ultimate good point here is that these Muslims need to worry more about their extremists f*cking their religion up more than the profiling. And that the airport made a judgement call here balancing civil liberties and security. We're debating whether they made a good call but I dont think it was too bad.

I think this is an important discussion that isn't going the usual pfury way of flaming.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

im kind of surprised no one has brought up the paranoia that insued after pearl harbor and the govt rounded up all the asian (or was it just japanese) becaue they were afraid they were spys adn would be part fothe attack..

so is that what were supposed to do again? round up all arab muslims? its rediculous we tried taht approach and learned teh error of our ways..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States...tive_Order_9066


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

There were camps for Japanese citizens. And it was a shame. I kinda doubt we're going that direction.

As I read through these posts I just thought, why not just search them well and let them on the plane? They cant blow it up with telekinesis.

I guess the ultimate question is (in general on this issue): Are they abusing our political correctness or are we abusing civil liberties (or both)?

It's such a tight rope...


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Islam is terror therefore all muslims are terrorists.
> Race has nothing to do with it. Its all about the evil religion.
> Which religion can routinely make a father kill his own daughter for the sake of there teachings?
> Which religion gives you only 2 choices; convert or die?
> ...


Thanks for answering your own question








For god's (but especially your own) sake, read a f*cking book for a change. It would give you at least a shred of credibility, and a hint of inteligence...
You say all muslims are terrorists, because some factions within Islam preach violent jihad. Isn't that the same as saying all Americans are islamophobic GI Joe ******** because a few misconducted badly in Iraq? Isn't that the same as saying that all Christians are backward pedophiles that rather spread AIDS than allow condom usage, because some within the religion do so? If not, please explain to me why this hypocrisy would stand.
You say all muslims are terrorists, because they are followers of islam, which in your view is synonymous to terrorism (if it doesn't, also learn to write!) How many muslims do you encounter every day? Must be none, because if you did, they would try to kill you, wouldn't they (according to your crooked logic). If it's not none, how come you're not lying in an alleyway with a slit throat? Or featuring as the star in yet another decaptiation video? And how would you explain the fact that I'm still alive, despite the fact that I share my hometown with tens of thousands of terrorists (ie. muslims: your words) - I mean, if every muslim is a terrorist, wouldn't it be improbable, no, in fact impossible to live in a city where terrorist activity has never ever taken place?
In fact, do you have any shred of evidence that at least in some way supports your islamophobic hatebreeding? I mean, the least one could expect from someone making such bold statements is that (s)he at least knows what the hell (s)he is talking about (or do you just hop the populist Fox News bandwagon, like so many of your utterly ignorant fellow countrymen and Westeners, people that are in fact as much a danger to global stability and relations as Al Qaeda and their f'ed up sympathisers).

Again, educate yourself before spewing out such utter and total bullshit. Unless of course you in some weird way enjoy making yourself look like an ignorant ass in plain public (but whatever tickles your fancy, hombre







)

But like Twitch said earlier in this topic, if this is the way you want the country to be run, if this is the kind of paranoid, rascist society you want to live in, if this kind of backstabbing mentality is what you favour, be my guest. As long as its just you and your conspecifics that pay the price for it, I'm all for it!
[/quote]

Again, I have no problems with the many races of people.
I believe that we are all equal, race, and religion; however islam and muslims are not in harmony with this common belief.
How ironic that Christians, Jews, and Muslims acknowledge god, yet muslims are slicing throats in order to convert people to islam. 
If peace-loving muslims love their non-muslim neighbors that much and have devotions for their country, then why would they not stand up to those very few radical muslims? Our governments wouldn't need to spy and develope intelligence programs if those Majority "Peaceful Muslims" are role modeled citizens. 
Why are there not any anti-radical muslims rallies conducted by your "peaceful muslims".
But of course, for every US Troop Supporting rally, there is a gurantee the presence of anti-military communists. 
As for other groups of Americans such as the Cambodians and the Vietnamese, they will show you exactly that their hearts are with America. Ever seen an anti Pol Pot rally, or perhaps a demonstration to show the nonappreciation for vietnamese communist government in CA? 
Day vs. night difference of patriotism compared with your peaceful muslim neighbors.
I call it guilty by assosiations!!!
So when I say, "All muslims are terrorists", I really mean "ALL Muslims Are Terrorists, every single one of them unless demonstrated otherwise!!!"

Oh, maybe those poor muslims are quiet because they are victims of the Amercian/Western society?

By the way, you need to stop reading garbage books.
Better not read than reading garbage.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> But like Twitch said earlier in this topic, if this is the way you want the country to be run, if this is the kind of paranoid, rascist society you want to live in, if this kind of backstabbing mentality is what you favour, be my guest. As long as its just you and your conspecifics that pay the price for it, I'm all for it!


This again has nothing to do with paranoia. A faction of Islam has forced Americans to change their lifestyles when it comes to travel. Just as the Clergy is responsible for weeding out pedophiles, the Islamists must weed out terrorists and stop blaming America for every mistreatment under the sun. How is it that the Islamic lobby never tires of criticizing American treatment of Muslims, but the treatment of them in Middle Eastern countries like Iran and Syria doesn't get front page attention. Indeed I would venture that Muslims are treated better here than in Syria. *The last few days, bombs have been flying in and out of mosques in Iraq, and I haven't heard CAIR or any other group publically condemn Muslim on Muslim violence. Over 200 dead - some burned alive! But 6 guys get thrown off a plane and the whole world is coming to an end. *


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Its funny how the goverment spends more time and money on stupid ass terrorist from the middle easy instead of the terrorist we call "Gangs" that live here within the united states.

Maybe rounding up all the ganges or masses possible, putting them on an island filled with traps and land mines, and giving them guns would take care of the issue and give us another reason to rent on PPV.



Fargo said:


> *The last few days, bombs have been flying in and out of mosques in Iraq, and I haven't heard CAIR or any other group publically condemn Muslim on Muslim violence. Over 200 dead - some burned alive! But 6 guys get thrown off a plane and the whole world is coming to an end. *


Welcome to America, you should sue someone about it.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I fear that political correctness might kill us here. We dont need to go overboard, but if some things raise red flags....

What a shocker... we've fallen into a gray area.


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

KiGrind said:


> Maybe rounding up all the ganges or masses possible, putting them on an island filled with traps and land mines, and giving them guns would take care of the issue and give us another reason to rent on PPV.


That would make for a great reality Television show (IMO)!


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

GOOD! Now pull thier passport and send them back where they belong...


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Would you still support these guys if one or two of them are proven to have deep roots with alqueda and hamas? If not, then all the evidence in the world is useless.


Do you have any idea how little sense that makes?

Let's assume everyone is guilty because if they are guilty we wouldn't support them anymore? Let's assume then that you're a serial rapist. Granted we have no reason to believe that you are, but the truth of the matter is that if it turns out you are indeed a serial rapist then none of us would still support you. So, to be on the safe side we're going to use your logic and assume you are one, so hopefully the police show up sometime soon and tear your house apart looking for evidence. Sure they don't have probable cause, but you wouldn't have much of a valid complaint if it turns out you really were raping people would you?
[/quote]
Haha, I agree. I don't think the airline should get too much heat though, part of the reason they did it was of the stupid ignorant paranoid passengers and especially the women who handed a note to the flight hostess. This is just the way things will be until stupid people stop being scared of all brown people on planes(some of them are on this site apparently).


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Trigga frightens me.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Uncle Rico said:


> Would you still support these guys if one or two of them are proven to have deep roots with alqueda and hamas? If not, then all the evidence in the world is useless.


Do you have any idea how little sense that makes?

Let's assume everyone is guilty because if they are guilty we wouldn't support them anymore? Let's assume then that you're a serial rapist. Granted we have no reason to believe that you are, but the truth of the matter is that if it turns out you are indeed a serial rapist then none of us would still support you. So, to be on the safe side we're going to use your logic and assume you are one, so hopefully the police show up sometime soon and tear your house apart looking for evidence. Sure they don't have probable cause, but you wouldn't have much of a valid complaint if it turns out you really were raping people would you?
[/quote]
Haha, I agree. I don't think the airline should get too much heat though, part of the reason they did it was of the stupid ignorant paranoid passengers and especially the women who handed a note to the flight hostess. This is just the way things will be until stupid people stop being scared of all brown people on planes(some of them are on this site apparently).
[/quote]

What can brown do for you?


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

exacley take there passports and send em back to there country!!! after 9/11 and watchin all them dance and cheer throing candy for the kids and stuff. i dont trust eny of them and thats the only way it can be or else its gonna happen again... im not races dont get me wronge just seen enough on t.v with these muslims.... and too if you see one prayin before his flight you wouldent get up and walk of the plane??? i sure would not worth the chance withc would proubley be a good one seein its happenin every fricken day now!! some of this might have been posted i didnt read all 6 pages i just had to get my 2 cents in right away


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

Hmm I've only read the first page and being half Persian, i cant read anymore of this sh*t. Some of you are full of sh*t and sound racist while trying to tell themselves their not. Im with elTwitcho on this for now on i'll have to "profile" people and make assumptions. Some may be right but for the most cases (like this one) its wronge and unconstitutional.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

You said:


> Hmm I've only read the first page and being half Persian, i cant read anymore of this sh*t. Some of you are full of sh*t and sound racist while trying to tell themselves their not. Im with elTwitcho on this for now on i'll have to "profile" people and make assumptions. Some may be right but for the most cases (like this one) its wronge and unconstitutional.


I dont think we care what u feel is wrong and unconstitutional. Its entirely diff if your on that plane and that situation happens


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You said:


> Hmm I've only read the first page and being half Persian, i cant read anymore of this sh*t. Some of you are full of sh*t and sound racist while trying to tell themselves their not. Im with elTwitcho on this for now on i'll have to "profile" people and make assumptions. Some may be right but for the most cases (like this one) its wronge and unconstitutional.


Whoah, a Persian from Zimbabwe that's been a member for three years.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

You said:


> Hmm I've only read the first page and being half Persian, i cant read anymore of this sh*t. Some of you are full of sh*t and sound racist while trying to tell themselves their not. Im with elTwitcho on this for now on i'll have to "profile" people and make assumptions. Some may be right but for the most cases (like this one) its wronge and unconstitutional.


Whoah, a Persian from Zimbabwe that's been a member for three years.








[/quote]





















.........okok


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

Gear Wiz said:


> Maybe rounding up all the ganges or masses possible, putting them on an island filled with traps and land mines, and giving them guns would take care of the issue and give us another reason to rent on PPV.


That would make for a great reality Television show (IMO)!
[/quote]

im willing to bet budwiser would sponser it


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> I dont think we care what u feel is wrong and unconstitutional.


I think that was his point......


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

One of the biggest problems I have with this whole argument is that so much time, effort, and energy is being spent over it. The pilot should have the ability to make the call on whether someone needs to get off. If not the pilot, then an air marshall. I dont care if the person taken off is pissed. Frankly, it's too bad. Maybe terrorists shouldn't have caused all these problems. People can sit there and say, "oh, this is just what the terrorists want, we are losing." THERE IS NO CHOICE. You are the same people who bitch and say 9/11 could have been prevented, but wasnt because actions werent taken. Now they are being taken, and its time to stop bitching and moaning about it. I swear some people arent happy unless they are bitching about something.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

The towl guys should stop bitching because they could have prevented it form happening.


----------

